# X segfaults at start with fglrx on hybrid graphics

## Gabriel_Blake

I've followed this guide http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx-hybrid-graphics and I keep getting a segfault when X starts. I've been trying various methods and config combinations without success.

lspci | grep VGA

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68c1
```

aticonfig --list-adapters

```
* 0. 02:00.0 AMD Radeon HD 6500M/5600/5700 Series

* - Default adapter
```

xorg.conf generated by aticonfig --initial

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

I've tried adding the intel driver both to xorg.conf and via xorg.conf.d - none of which helped.

```
[   112.077] 

X.Org X Server 1.10.4

Release Date: 2011-08-19

[   112.077] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   112.077] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Gentoo

[   112.077] Current Operating System: Linux blackstar 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Sep 11 16:31:31 CEST 2011 x86_64

[   112.077] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda2 acpi_osi=linux nomodeset

[   112.077] Build Date: 11 September 2011  04:02:12PM

[   112.078]  

[   112.078] Current version of pixman: 0.22.2

[   112.078]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   112.078] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   112.079] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 11 22:15:23 2011

[   112.189] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   112.190] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   112.190] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   112.288] (==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

[   112.288] (**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

[   112.288] (**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

[   112.288] (**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

[   112.288] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   112.288] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   112.406] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   112.406] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   112.406] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[   112.406] (II) Loader magic: 0x7ce160

[   112.406] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   112.406]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   112.406]    X.Org Video Driver: 10.0

[   112.406]    X.Org XInput driver : 12.2

[   112.406]    X.Org Server Extension : 5.0

[   112.408] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1025:0365 rev 18, Mem @ 0xf0000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   112.408] (--) PCI: (0:2:0:0) 1002:68c1:1025:0365 rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xafee0000/131072, I/O @ 0x00002000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   112.408] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[   112.408] (II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) "record" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   112.408] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   112.445] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   112.452] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.452]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   112.452]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   112.452]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   112.452] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   112.452] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   112.452] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   112.456] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.456]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   112.456]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   112.456]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.456] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   112.456] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   112.456] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   112.464] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.464]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   112.464]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.464] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   112.464] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   112.464] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   112.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   112.477] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.477]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.13.0

[   112.477]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   112.477]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.477] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   112.477] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   112.477] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[   112.491] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.491]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   112.491]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.491] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[   112.491] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   112.492] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[   112.492] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.492]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 1.2.0

[   112.492]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 5.0

[   112.492] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[   112.492] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   112.492] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   112.792] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   112.797]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.88.7

[   112.797]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   112.797] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   112.797] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   112.797] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   112.822] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   112.822]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.88.7

[   112.822] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.88.7

[   112.822] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.881                                

[   112.822] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 28 2011 17:04:01

[   112.822] (--) using VT number 7

[   112.825] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   112.870] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[   112.873] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[   112.890] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

[   112.890] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[   112.890] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   112.890] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   112.915] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   112.915]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.15.0

[   112.915]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   112.915]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   112.917] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   112.917] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   112.917] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

[   112.917] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   112.917] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   112.917] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 8

[   112.917] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

[   112.920] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   112.937] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   112.937] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   112.937] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   112.938] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x142cb20

[   112.941] (II) pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   112.941] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   112.941] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Integrated GPU is selected.

[   114.836] 

Backtrace:

[   114.859] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45f9c8]

[   114.859] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x64409) [0x464409]

[   114.859] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f4beec69000+0xf430) [0x7f4beec78430]

[   114.859] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPxPreInit+0x124) [0x7f4beb56b2e4]

[   114.859] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit+0x205b) [0x7f4beb54188b]

[   114.859] 5: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x85f) [0x473abf]

[   114.860] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x248a8) [0x4248a8]

[   114.860] 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f4bedbddd2d]

[   114.860] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x245f9) [0x4245f9]

[   114.860] Segmentation fault at address 0x10

[   114.860] 

Fatal server error:

[   114.860] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   114.860] 

[   114.860] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   114.860] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   114.860] 

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.8

x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.4

both stable in main portage tree

KMS and DRM both disabled in kernel

PS Segfaults always regardless of current gpu in use (both on integrated and discrete gpu)

PPS When I set bios to "discrete only" the same config works fine

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

HELP ?

----------

## jgruen

I had the same issue and I ended up backing off to ati-drivers-11.6 and now everything is working.  If you did not get your problem solved, try this.  If you made it work with 11.8, let me know how.  Good Luck!

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Thank you  :Smile:  I've tried reverting and now I can say one thing - at least the logs have more sense now  :Smile: 

```
[   121.063] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   121.063] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   121.307] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   121.316]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.86.5

[   121.316]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   121.317] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   121.317] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   121.317] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   121.332] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   121.332]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.86.5

[   121.332] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.86.5

[   121.332] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.861                                

[   121.332] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 24 2011 22:46:53

[   121.332] (--) using VT number 7

[   121.335] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   121.384] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[   121.419] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[   121.419] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[   121.420] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

[   121.420] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[   121.420] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   121.420] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   121.444] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   121.444]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.15.0

[   121.444]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   121.444]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   121.447] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   121.447] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

[   121.447] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   121.447] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 8

[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

[   121.450] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   121.463] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   121.463] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   121.463] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   121.464] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x9f2380

[   121.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   121.464] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   121.464] (II) fglrx(1): pEnt->device->identifier=0x9f2380

[   121.848] (II) pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   121.848] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   121.848] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Discrete GPU is selected.

[   124.323] 

Backtrace:

[   124.341] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45f9c8]

[   124.341] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x64409) [0x464409]

[   124.341] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f4182937000+0xf430) [0x7f4182946430]

[   124.341] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPxPreInit+0x17a) [0x7f417f94833a]

[   124.342] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit+0x213e) [0x7f417f91eaae]

[   124.342] 5: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x85f) [0x473abf]

[   124.342] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x248a8) [0x4248a8]

[   124.342] 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f41818abd2d]

[   124.342] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x245f9) [0x4245f9]

[   124.342] Segmentation fault at address 0x10

[   124.342] 

Fatal server error:

[   124.342] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   124.342] 

[   124.342] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   124.342] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   124.342] 
```

```
[   599.874] (II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

[   599.874] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   600.084] (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   600.094]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.86.5

[   600.094]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   600.095] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[   600.095] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[   600.095] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   600.110] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[   600.110]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.86.5

[   600.110] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.86.5

[   600.110] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.861                                

[   600.110] (II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: May 24 2011 22:46:53

[   600.110] (--) using VT number 7

[   600.112] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

[   600.161] (II) Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

[   600.197] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[   600.197] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x68C1) found

[   600.198] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

[   600.198] (II) fglrx: intel VGA device detected, load intel driver.

[   600.198] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   600.198] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   600.222] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   600.222]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 2.15.0

[   600.222]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   600.222]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[   600.224] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   600.224] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 249

[   600.224] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

[   600.224] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   600.225] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   600.225] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 8

[   600.225] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

[   600.227] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   600.241] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[   600.241] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   600.241] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   600.241] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2696380

[   600.241] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[   600.241] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[   600.241] (II) fglrx(1): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2696380

[   600.626] (II) pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

[   600.626] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   600.626] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Integrated GPU is selected.

[   600.844] (EE) fglrx(0): Active libglx doesn't match current PX setting.

[   602.722] (EE) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Fail to switch libGL link files.

[   602.722] (WW) fglrx(0): PreInit PowerXpress failed!(II) fglrx(1): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[   602.722] (II) fglrx(0): PowerXpress: Integrated GPU is selected.

[   604.402] 

Backtrace:

[   604.429] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x45f9c8]

[   604.430] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x64409) [0x464409]

[   604.430] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f7fd76dd000+0xf430) [0x7f7fd76ec430]

[   604.430] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPxPreInit+0x17a) [0x7f7fd46ee33a]

[   604.430] 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit+0x213e) [0x7f7fd46c4aae]

[   604.430] 5: /usr/bin/X (InitOutput+0x85f) [0x473abf]

[   604.430] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x248a8) [0x4248a8]

[   604.430] 7: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f7fd6651d2d]

[   604.430] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x245f9) [0x4245f9]

[   604.430] Segmentation fault at address 0x10

[   604.430] 

Fatal server error:

[   604.430] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[   604.430] 

[   604.430] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[   604.430] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   604.430] 
```

The fglrx driver pulls in the intel driver, even without having it in the config. PowerXpress then chooses one (actually chosen earlier) and then... segfaults :/ So everything works up to that moment.

----------

## jgruen

I saw something similar with the RadeonHD (old) driver I had installed and even the VGA driver.  I removed them from my system.  Of course that was like it was not seeing my card, but then I had that issue with it saying that it found no matching Device Section for the instance.  Mine was 1:5:0.  I think your's may be 2:0:1.  I have this in each Device section for the fglrx driver:         BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

Now mind you, I ran the aticonfig --initial and somehow it did not get that right.

Once I removed all the other drivers, fixed that BusID line to match what it was complaining about and back rev'd to 11.6, I was working.

Working is sort of a subjective thing. I have dual displays and though I have a picture, with a background, on the second display (after removing the ATI Dual-Head config I had given it) I can not actually move any windows to it. I am sure that this is a problem in my Display Manager (KDE) and not ATI's (the driver, etc) fault.

Hopefully something from my experience will help you there.

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

Thank you, but I don't think this is the case.

Th Radeon card IS on 2:0:0 and the IntelHD card is on 0:2:0. They're detected correctly.

----------

## jgruen

This is more a thought of curiosity.  Can you remove or disable the Intel card?

What does lspci show? Not that I doubt you, but the log says 2:0:1 and says that there is entry in your xorg.conf for it.  I don't know that it would cause the issue, but it was just one of the things I cleared up while getting my setup to work.

I have an 880 chipset with the integrated HD4250 and no other cards.  This install was running on an older MB with an ASUS3650 and I was never able to get the proprietary drivers to work.  Or at least be stable.

I think that covers everything that I tried.  If I remember anything more I will come back and offer it as a suggestion.

Good luck!

----------

## Gabriel_Blake

I can disable the intel card in bios, but that's not the point. Now to switch the cards I need to change bios settings and load a different kernel, which isn't convenient. I wanted to use the closed source driver, because switching would be easier and the open source driver has no 3D acceleration support for my card  :Sad: 

about the log:

```
[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

[   121.447] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[   121.447] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 8

[   121.447] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

[   121.450] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[   121.463] (II) AMD Video driver is signed 
```

This is the detected Radeon card on 2:0:0.

```
[   121.420] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found
```

This on the other hand is the HDMI audio device. It's nowhere present in xorg.conf as it shouldn't be there.

----------

## jgruen

I see and that makes sense.  I looked back at my log and I have a lot of:

```

[    34.360] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:

21:1) found

[    34.360] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:

22:0) found

[    34.360] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:

22:2) found

[    34.360] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:

5:1) found

[    34.360] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group t

argeted for this release

```

So a red herring on my part.  Sorry for that.

My log at the point that your fails looks like so:

```

[    34.360] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    34.360] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[    34.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    34.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    34.360] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2402730

[    34.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

[    34.360] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    34.360] (II) fglrx(1): pEnt->device->identifier=0x2402730

[    34.360] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs110_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    34.361] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    34.361] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

[    34.361] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

[    34.367] (II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.367]    compiled for 1.10.4, module version = 0.1.0

[    34.367]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 10.0

[    34.367] (**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    34.367] (II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[    34.367] (==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    34.367] (**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

[    34.367] (==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

[    34.367] (II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB

[    34.367] (==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

[    34.373] (II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

[    34.373] (II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

[    34.373] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

[    34.373] (II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

[    34.373]    compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.86.5

[    34.493] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    34.493] ukiDynamicMajor: found major device number 251

[    34.493] ukiOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

[    34.493] ukiOpenDevice: node name is /dev/ati/card0

[    34.493] ukiOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

[    34.493] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiOpenMinor returns 12

[    34.493] ukiOpenByBusid: ukiGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0

[    34.494] (==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

[    34.494] (==) fglrx(0): ATI 2D Acceleration Architecture enabled

[    34.494] (--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 4250  " (Chipset = 0x9715)

```

Not sure if it is merely timing or why there seems to be a difference in how our log files are ordered.

What does "eselect opengl list" say?

Sorry if I am running you down wrong roads. I am just hoping something I experienced may help you.  I am not an expert w/ ATI video cards under Linux in a 64 bit environment, by any means.  I ran w/ Nvidia for years because it just worked compared to this and I have only been running on Catalyst drivers for 3 days, compared to the RadeonHD drivers for a couple of years.  I don't do much on this box.

----------

